# Custom Polaris RZR



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

I am planning to buy a new Polaris RZR in the next month or so, and this is what I have my eyes set on. It looks pretty good to me, but there is plenty of room for improvement. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas that they have done with theirs. I would love to get some feedback or see some pictures for inspiration.

In case the picture doesn't work, here is a link to see what I plan on getting...

http://www.utvguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/2017-rzr-xp-turbo-eps-cruiser-black-1.jpg


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I think a lot depends on what you are planning on doing with it. Are you planning on making it a mud machine or are you using for work or for trail riding.

Here's mine, I went with the Gold LE edition since it was pretty much set up from the factory with most everything I would need for the type of riding we do. I'm not a mud rider and we mostly ride trails. Only things I added are the roof, 3 position windshield, lower doors and side mirrors.


----------



## ashirasantos (Jul 15, 2017)

I will be using it mostly for riding trails, but where I live the ground gets a little soft and muddy sometimes. Do you recommend the winch that is on yours?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

This is what I'm referring to as a mud machine. Unless your riding through neck deep holes a stock RZR is more than capable. As for the winch, I just look it as insurance. I hope to never use it, but sometimes our riding has us 20-30 miles into the forest and it would beat having to walk out if I was to get stuck.


----------

